# Got Our (New to Us) IH Oregon R Today



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

HI EVERYONE, WE COLLECTED OUR OREGON R TODAY FROM IH. EXCELLENT HANDOVER. REALLY PLEASED WITH EVERYTHING. OUR PREVIOUS IH VAN, A TIO R LWB 2003(53) IS FOR SALE NOW WITH IH @ £28,995 INCLUDING OUR PRIVATE PLATE IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED. DETAILS ARE ON IH WEBSITE OR CONTACT NIGEL IF YOU WANT MORE INFO, OFF TO PLAY WITH THE NEW TOY NOW.

DAWN & STEVE.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the new van, what colour do we look out for now?

I'd have thought you'd transfer the reg. as well or have you got plans for another one?

Andy


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dawn & Steve, Congratulations, I am sure you will have lots of fun.
By the way, capitols are considered shouting. before one of the mods come on :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*new IH*

Very Nice, you now just need to update your profile with your new PAJ

Trev.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Congratulations on the new van, what colour do we look out for now?
> 
> I'd have thought you'd transfer the reg. as well or have you got plans for another one?
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy, slate grey metallic. We did'n transfer the plate as it not relevant for this van and think we'll struggle to get an appropriate reg for this one.

Regards, Dawn/Ste


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi Dawn & Steve, Congratulations, I am sure you will have lots of fun.
> By the way, capitols are considered shouting. before one of the mods come on :lol: :lol:


Hi SidT, did'nt mean to shout!!

Dawn


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

*Re: new IH*



teemyob said:


> Very Nice, you now just need to update your profile with your new PAJ
> 
> Trev.


Hi Trev, updated now.

Dawn.


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

lovley vans,i had one, just cant afford a new one so went for the tribby,boo hoo,  whats the reg number for sale ? cant make it out on the website


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

fridgeman said:


> lovley vans,i had one, just cant afford a new one so went for the tribby,boo hoo,  whats the reg number for sale ? cant make it out on the website


Hi Fridgeman, I think Nigel is selling it with the van. Anyway it is T10 RRV.

Dawn.


----------



## fridgeman (Jul 11, 2007)

understood,saves me changing my name.


----------

